# What about grooming?



## Jennywren63 (Jan 8, 2017)

Has anyone any tips for cutting cockerpoos coats now that the groomers are all shut? Thank you.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

My groomer has very kindly put up some clips for us to refer to. My puppy wasn’t very keen on me brushing him but now tolerates it. I use secret weapon anti mat spray. I spray his legs an brush them upwards. The legs are the main part to brush then chest, ears and back. That’s the order I was told. Trim beard with bull nose scissors and I personally trim him wherever I feel he needs it. I always put him up onto a table so he is aware it’s groom time. Just watch for matts. You can get a Matt splitter. I left my pup too long an he hard to be cropped very short due to matts. Perseverance is definitely the answer. Good luck


----------

